# ::: Tbilisi, Capital of Republic of Georgia :::



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gorgeous city... especially the old/classic side.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread, really awesome pics from Tbilisi....:cheers2:


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Beautiful capital city!!!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Hut_17 said:


> Beautiful Tbilisi.
> A question, is a palace?


The Holy Trinity Cathedral of Tbilisi. Constructed between 1995 and 2004, it is the third-tallest Eastern Orthodox Cathedral in the World. The site chosen for the new Cathedral was once had a Holy Mother of God Church which Soviet Communists destroyed.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Charming place!!


----------



## Iggis (Mar 4, 2006)

Charming and amazing! Really unexpected!


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

Georgus said:


> LOL , Are you guys kidding?! I live in Georgia, have been to Tbilisi for many times but I never say that it is very beautiful or smth like this lol! This is really crap! as all the Georgian cities........


how ignoramus you are.. I live in Tbilisi and it is very beautiful city, especially at night.. yet there are many ruined places as like every other city around the world.. and what most important is .. the city continues developing with high speeds..


----------



## MD11-fan (Jul 31, 2009)

Amazing pictures. In some aspects the city looks very european and indeed beautiful!

I really have to thank SSC because it gives us the chance to get to know places that we will probably never visit, or ever imagined they existed. Of course, I already knew the Rep. of Georgia through other pictures I have seen before, but these pics above brought to my eyes an unknown and new Tbilisi that I still haven't seen till then.
Thank you so much for posting them.

Hugs from Brazil


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.tbilisiingeorgia.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by Polscience








fotki-yandex.ru


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://silknet.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.justice.gov.ge


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great thread about a beautifull city!:cheers:


----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

the bridge!


----------



## Georgus (Sep 30, 2011)

jadrianherna said:


> well i look at it this way...The pictures are beautiful, of beautiful places and such. Every country has its good and bad. Like every city there's always a rich place and the rest....i agree these pictures are bias, however, you can't ignore to admit that at least what you saw in these pictures is great. :cheers:


Well, you must look at Las vegas and after Georgia. I must admit that Tbilisi is getting better and better but it still sucks, there are no just buildings and nature and beautiful trees. Everything that what i have mentioned above is cool when the people are well off and peacefully.


----------



## Georgus (Sep 30, 2011)

Allrightsreserved said:


> maybe Georgus wants so I posted pics of abandoned houses in the old town, or beggars on the streets? or ugly Soviet-era block in suburban Tbilisi?))


Don't look always at the centre, please. anyways the pictures are nice.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow... another place goes to the list of places to visit! :banana:


----------



## vogriphach (Dec 24, 2006)

Reposting from the Tbilisi thread in the Georgia forum -- Went to Georgia last month, during the depths of a very cold winter. Anyway, here are my pics!

You can check out my blog as well: *Warm Hospitality and Subzero Temperatures in Tbilisi*


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

photo by Ella Nahmedova

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abakus1








http://boga4.livejournal.com








http://www.flickr.com/photos/giorgi1


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saviman









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aqualite









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aqualite








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/abakus1









http://livingrootless.blogspot.com








http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveler_ge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richperry77


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://mordasti.ru


























http://ipkins.ru


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful city! :cheers:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/joerj








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tbiler

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tbiler








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alepale/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kapnino








by manegivi panoramio.com








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/m-kobuladze








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/datiko-kaxelli


























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/m-kobuladze


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/balaxa555


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

New terminal of Tbilisi Airport


















http://www.georgianinfo.ge


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/missis-rusia/


























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/astolpner2012/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alepale/












































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tinasitnik/

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alepale/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/melissabel/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Great city!!!!!

The renovation efforts are stunning :applause:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Georgia is a gorgeous country! I also love Georgian script.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Tbilisi..kay:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ thanks)



Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Great city!!!!!
> 
> The renovation efforts are stunning :applause:


Rehabilitation works on David Agmashenebeli Avenue was finished. The street constructed in the 19th century has assumed a combination of a historical and contemporary image. For almost two years, the avenue has looked like a construction site with all of the buildings being repaired and repainted and even re-roofed in some instances.
President, Mikheil Saakashvili, visited this historic district and told residents: 


> “What is being done at Agmashenebeli Avenue and in Old Tbilisi must happen in every part of Tbilisi. There should be no more disadvantaged neighborhoods in our city and every one of them should be comfortable for our citizens. Tbilisi should become one of the best cities in the world in terms of beauty and living conditions”.



More pics:







































































































































































































by KartvelianHeritage


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.geo.ru/node/40150


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Great city, beautiful buildings...


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pavle19/view/226638?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Тбилиси/users/Alastair-M









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mans-man/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/joerj/view/379892/?page=3


Tbilisi city hall by filchist, on Flickr









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sanabond/view/379932?page=11









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5201100516/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chevardova/


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Very nice city. Congratulations.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Tbilisi Open Air 2012 by Marco Fieber, on Flickr


Tbilisi 2012 by Marco Fieber, on Flickr


Tbilisi 2012 by Marco Fieber, on Flickr









Tbilisi 2012 by Marco Fieber, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caucasus/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7355333852/sizes/l/in/set-72157629825703652/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/nininiaka/


----------



## viesis (Jun 23, 2010)

I love what I see on this thread. Congrats!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Tbilisi...:cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

My kind of city. I like the facelift, giving new life to the older beauty.:cheers1:


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## xxxriainxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

See you this Christmas, Tbilisi! :yes:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Very charming city


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

tbilisi


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

WOW


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Really beautiful...I don't know much about Saakashvili politics, but every country should have such leader, when it comes to beautification of the capital. Well done, Tbilisi!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images from Tbilisi....:cheers:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Cash Center Of National Bank Of Georgia


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

This city has transformed so much in the last 5 years. All respect for this initiative :applause:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

shin takamatsu project (tbilisi)


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Georgia is considered to be one of the oldest homelands of viticulture in the world. It is proved that wine-making in Georgia has been practiced since the 5th millennium BC. From 4000 BC Georgians were cultivating grapes and burying clay vessels, "kvevri", in which to store their wine ready for serving at perfect ground temperature. Wine growing is one of the ancient branches of economic activities of people in Georgia.
The presence of a large number of aboriginal sorts of grape (more than500) also proves that Georgia is the cradle of initial inter-mutation of wild cultivated grapes.




























Long-suffering Georgian wine, banned in Russia, has finally found a market. The European Council has approved an agreement between EU and Georgia on mutual protection of geographical names, signed in July 2011. According to the document, the European Union recognizes the quality of Georgian products exported to the countries of the EU


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

overwhelming architecture and genial revitalisation vision :applause: go Georgia go !!


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

chokha - Georgian national costume



















miss georgia wears national costume



















georgian fashion designer maka asatiani in chokha










French actor Pierre Richard dressed in Georgian chokha










The British hard-rock legend Ian Gillan and his wife Bron, dressed in Georgian national costumes, in Tbilisi during Gillan's 1990 visit to the Soviet Union.










kakutsa cholokashvili Georgian nobleman and military commander, regarded as a National Hero of Georgia. Formerly a Colonel in the armies of Imperial Russia and the Democratic Republic of Georgia and a World War I veteran, he led, in the early 1920s, a guerrilla resistance against the Bolshevik regime established by the Soviet Russian Red Army in 1921










Georgian kids in chokha



















mamuka gorgodze is a georgian rugby player ,currently playing in the top French professional rugby competition, the Top 14, for Montpellier. worlds one of the best flanker wears chokha with his team mate in Georgian national team giorgi chkhaidze during world cup in New Zealand 2011










georgian youths in chokha










georgian royal family : TRH Princess Anna and Prince Davit of Georgia


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

tbilisi funicular


----------



## viesis (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG, it's so cute!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Indeed, very nice!


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

tbilisi street style (just ordinary girls)


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## viesis (Jun 23, 2010)

Great! Georgia really looks more European than some European countries.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice country


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

likani palace


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

punisher11 said:


>


Who in the right mind would hitch-hike dressed like that? :lol:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess more European than Russia, that's what you were saying?:nuts:


viesis said:


> Great! Georgia really looks more European than some European countries.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@punisher11: In the previous posts, i see no credits in the photos. Could you post the credits as you done in the last post?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Uncredited photos will be deleted. Dont forget to credit the photos you posting.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by lastdjedai


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by Irina Kalatozishvili


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Pictures from http://tbilisigovge.tumblr.com/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Pictures from: http://tbilisigovge.tumblr.com/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ditrixa photography
































































http://tbilisigovge.tumblr.com/










Davide Cassenti | Flickr










sujitetsu | Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new photos from Tbilisi


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

KChevardova




























By Yuriy Mashkov










mariorei










Makiwo Chew





































let eat bee | Flickr




























chelooo | Flickr


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Lovely, Amazing Tbilisi! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

stianwesterhus | Flickr




























Giorgi Kadagishvili | Flickr










Patrick B | Flickr























































Mzuriana | Flickr





































William Carraway | Flickr































































































































DDohler | Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mysterious Tbilisi at Night










Levan Verdzeuli photography



















Levan Nioradze | Flickr










Earth Explorer | Flickr









































































Grete Howard | Flickr
































































T L | Flickr



















Patrick B | Flickr










Retlaw Snellac Photography





































Dea Volente | Flickr










Ioseb Berulashvili










geophoto2











Wojciech Wysocki | Flickr










Anders Wikström | Flickr










ACC88 | Flickr










by Davide Cassenti


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Amapolo | Flickr

Tbilisi Agmashenebli Avenue














































Hotels in Tbilisi | Flickr





































gigi ugulava | Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Levan Nioradze | Flickr










Pauline and John Grimshaw | Flickr










Mziuriana | Flickr










Miha Pavlin | Flickr



















Michael Melinger | Flickr




























John_and_Cata | Flickr










Ioseb Berulashvili | Flickr










Tamar Burduli | Flickr










Retlaw Snellac Photography










David & Bonnie | Flickr
































































Hotels in Tbilisi | Flickr














































SusanAstray | Tbilisi













































































































Sheevey | Flickr



















Kris Duda | Flickr










Lama Svani | Flickr










Niksun Studio | Flickr























































Levan Nioradze | Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

by SIMON ROBERTS

http://www.nytimes.com/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Some unreconstructed parts of Old Tbilisi:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/squeakywheel/9823535004/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mal1/3476998379/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightjames/6826274845/



















by Chiara Neve










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mal1/3583188682/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6328909861/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightjames/6826160025/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8032840202/

...










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6329641054/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6323079373/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6315447617/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8452804203/










tbilisiarchitecture.net










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8453895742/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8452804347/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8453895748/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rietje/2984464595/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3298218532/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7711071852/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/aqualite/4727335548/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgienblogspotcom/3089111509/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgienblogspotcom/3089076263/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anii579/9619454721/



















by David L.










ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/funwithalf/8256157203










http://www.flickr.com/photos/funwithalf/8257226614/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/funwithalf/8256156955/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/funwithalf/8256155993/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tbilisi :cheers:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rustaveli Street





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/hailebet/9464894303/

Agmashenebeli Avenue














































































by Kakha Khimshiashvili


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a beautiful city!


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

by SIMON ROBERTS

http://www.nytimes.com/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11104677505/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aqualite/4727330800/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rktoronto/3795520715/in/set-72157621840799299


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anzo2013/8467091677/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5221867334/sizes/z/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/karen-antashyan/8349653330/in/photostream/










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/солол...earch_author=shevtata1973&how=week&type=image


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9687168766/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_by_gy/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitri_silakadze/12267951966/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/12222292393/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630468395720/page3/



















http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/солол...arch_author=iris-ibericus&how=week&type=image










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8890441499/in/photostream/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andypalazzari/7813309590/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/conversum/6953545154/in/set-72157618419343270










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9150621626/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/676801...iMq-eiMGw4-eiTraq-8x6Rc6-8x6U1a-8wZ3Nm-8wW4tB


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*National Bank of Georgia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7710180316/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/132426...wb4-8WK8t4-8WK8sZ-8X3mb1-8X4ndj-7J7Fxx-box6TZ










http://www.flickr.com/photos/baltvilks2/7418011664/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Reconstructed Agmashenebeli Avenue*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/612060...iMq-eiMGw4-eiTraq-8x6Rc6-8x6U1a-8wZ3Nm-8wW4tB


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Erekle II Street
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10001098716/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/541808...Zjs-cE6Zwj-cE6ZJS-cE71wh-cE71hq-cE6VgW-agF4WA


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khatuna/2143100971/




















http://tbilisigovge.tumblr.com/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful city with very unique buildings (especially the windows with delicate Ottoman latticeworks), thx 4 sharing!  :cheers:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Agmashenebeli Avenue*



















http://tbilisigovge.tumblr.com/




























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shevtata1973/album/383257/?&p=2


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630468395720/page4/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/egyelet/with/6737964405/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637795199833/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/u-travel/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630468395720/page2/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/9813320...7637795199833/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630468395720/page2/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=тбилиси&search_author=bombogor&&p=15



















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shevtata1973/album/383257/





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/irin71ka/album/163338/?&p=5


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trilli4n/sets/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/8209716...8395720/page2/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/susanastray/with/1299310891/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/itsagareli/4642975782/





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/joyfuljoy/with/12677830225/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The city has done a tremendous job in terms of revitalizations of its historical quarters. :applause:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi, Old Town*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13424864623/in/[email protected]/





































http://tbilisigovge.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://check-in.kz/blogs/18-otkryvaya-gruziyu



















http://tbilisigovge.tumblr.com/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://tbilisigovge.tumblr.com/archive/2013/5


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunnytour/sets/72157641733823403




























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shevtata1973/albums/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi Great Synagogue*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/markjutton/8631384644/

*Tbilisi Mosque*



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/11683...ZPt-aHzCYH-7Lqbek-j9ygks-9rATEA-fQeeri-bUYMji


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Etibar Jafarov photography


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Marjanishvili Street*




























www.info-tbilisi.com/tbilisi/gallery/‎


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/whirofthesun/sets/72157631820060562/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/funwithalf/sets/72157631131898312/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624452372869/page3/




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/makiwochew/sets/72157627510767049/page2/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/psychoboyjack/sets/72157622003355675










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vikerbayev/11909645543/in/set-72157639693147534










https://www.flickr.com/photos/going_to_fiji/5677413380




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/charlesfred/7634975452/in/set-72157630690379904










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/11672908323/in/set-72157638719402296










https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrezgorapl/9458115507/in/set-72157634968945547


----------



## Diego_GDL. (Sep 18, 2005)

Tbilisi looks amazing and beautiful city!!! The architecture is very interesting!


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ozzbi/album/139179/?&p=2










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/тифли...&search_author=mixalich80&how=week&type=image










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7709898548



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/rocketfall/sets/72157643915971033


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5786880069/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarmeloncom/6260798012



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/fabrys/sets/72157625003446712



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/grenoblebouge/sets/72157624429343096



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4898197333/in/set-72157624557056737


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitaole/9847098633/in/set-72157635712282483



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/khatia/sets/72157639212145876










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9342357427/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9125730297



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/parivero/8657966370


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pumpkinati/14536391155/sizes/l


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14332431977/sizes/l


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dustybootraveler/14288222818/sizes/l


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14465837485/sizes/l


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bumbewasser/sets/72157644567917757


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14123223769/sizes/l




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636969324045



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/markjutton/8630220519/in/set-72157633195214636


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636969324045


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi Open Air Festival 2014*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/litterator/sets/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi Flea Market*
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/litterator/sets/

*Gudiashvili Minifest*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628727894149/page2/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tmn1111/8581605130





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/craggyisland/11047098094/sizes/l



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/leonio/8379259543/sizes/l



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14349666580/sizes/l


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rktoron...57621840799299



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/2564958...n/photostream/


----------



## TurboB (Dec 13, 2013)

Tbilisi looks nice! Wanna visit someday


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=tbilisi&search_author=ruspressge&














































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=тбилиси&search_author=DarkLars-666&


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rktoron...57621840799299










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/14327529005/in/pool-tbilisi/


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

video of tbilisi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGCO...Mw7hHqVfElZANQ


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/akirshin/sets/72157646185462953/page10/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/coobik/14647304159










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fb72/14806417783/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/yanina_bondarenko/14478092067


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8032840202/





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/hailebet/9464894303/


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

city skyline


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/beefortytwo/sets/72157647142905197



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/sashapo/15049687259














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/tprzechlewski/sets/72157646789807248










https://www.flickr.com/photos/peteropaliu/sets/72157648224498962


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgeddes/sets/72157647746222037


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fonaldphotography/15292439510/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/leonio/sets/72157625289078139


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chimyen/14998741483/


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Tbilisi skyline 

The Bridge of Peace, Tbilisi, Georgia by riina503, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Into the city by hishamtouil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tbilisi :cheers:


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

thank u )


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

many highrises are rising in Tbilisi right now, berbuk towers(32fl+20fl, 120m+60m), millennium hotel(40fl, 150m), Tbilisi garden tower(30fl, 108m), and many 25fl+ buildings. today:


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

skyline is rising, and new modern buildings are U/C


Evening in Tbilisi by mishameparishvili, on Flickr


Tbilisi, Georgia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


Tbilisi, Georgia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


Tbilisi, Georgia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


Tbilisi, Georgia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Breakfast in Tbilisi II by derek_michalski, on Flickr


Breakfast in Tbilisi I by derek_michalski, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/album/221301/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/album/221307/?​


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/album/221307/​


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

WTIS 2014 - Tbilisi, Georgia by ITU Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Today's traffic jam in central city


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

amazing shot 

Tbs by Levan Verdzeuli photography, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Follow me to Tbilisi

#followmeto #tbilisi #georgia #muradosmann by RUDIZ98, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

old doors of Tbilisi

















photos taken by me


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Tbilisi 35 by Alexxx1979, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Bank of Georgia HQ 

Ministry of Transportation Building (currently Bank of Georgia headquarters), Tbilisi by Barbb079, on Flickr

old city skyline

Old Tbilisi. by roken-roliko, on Flickr

Mtatsminda park in Winter, and iconic giant Ferris wheel

Tbilisi, Georgia by Beata_Lodz, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

city downtown by agoori


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649234298339





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/15772151118/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anii579/sets/72157633991772665


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

amazing view from the top of brand new Berbuk towers


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

The bridge of peace in Rikhe park, central Tbilisi.

www.gezgininayakizleri.com by cneytdurhan, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Radisson blu hotel, in central city.

Radisson BLU Iveria by Levan Verdzeuli, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

old town

Untitled by ishaip, on Flickr


st. George by shioshvili, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Aghmashenebeli Avenue














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650177691196/














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650214256111


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649810040899


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/habbenwelt/16106106600


----------



## PavelkoUA (Mar 30, 2013)

Like Tbilisi!

A must-be-visited city for me!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

TBS ATC tower

ATC Tower by flyergeorge, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633484878760/


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

skyline

Tbilisi. Construction of City by G.Y. 1610, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bertrandgossart/12650638043


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

What a fantastic city!

Congratulations.


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mibadt/sets/72157633196558222


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## JoseKarlos (Jul 13, 2014)

Beautiful buildings!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos but dont forget their credits, sources


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sameba church by sujitetsu, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi Georgia June 2013 by William Carraway, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Narikala by magdalena.paluchowska, on Flickr

Tbilisi by magdalena.paluchowska, on Flickr

Tbilisi Old Town (2) by shaltrin, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Old Tbilisi by filchist, on Flickr

night Tbilisi by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr

DSC_1612 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr

DSC_1647 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr

DSC_2090 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr

DSC_2292 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr

DSC_2310 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks real good.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

modern architecture in Tbilisi

the bridge of peace

Bridge of peace and old Tbilisi byuldings by filchist, on Flickr


Bridge of Peace by roken-roliko, on Flickr


Präsidenten Palast Tiflis by Prinz Wilbert, on Flickr


Perfection is a lie by Brave Lemming, on Flickr


Under the bridge by roken-roliko, on Flickr

public service hall by Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas

*** by Levan Verdzeuli, on Flickr


იუსტიციის სახლი by Levan Verdzeuli, on Flickr


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful city


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://spatefillum.tourister.ru/photoalbum/15671


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Bambis Rigi by Irakli Mirzashvili, on Flickr










Jean Chardin str. Tbilisi by Georgi., on Flickr

Pur Pur by Irakli Mirzashvili, on Flickr

DSCF2141.jpg by adam.cockayne, on Flickr

DSCF0915.jpg by adam.cockayne, on Flickr


----------



## papperback (May 13, 2013)

Your country is simply beautiful..


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

06.10.2014_00066.jpg by dancarln_uk, on Flickr

07.10.2014_00051.jpg by dancarln_uk, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/75006...Y3V-qP2DhN-qP42B7-r6sFH6-q9Pm4M-q9AR11-r6BiU2










https://www.flickr.com/photos/75006...Y3V-qP2DhN-qP42B7-r6sFH6-q9Pm4M-q9AR11-r6BiU2


06.10.2014_00032.jpg by dancarln_uk, on Flickr



06.10.2014_00036.jpg by dancarln_uk, on Flickr

07.10.2014_00083.jpg by dancarln_uk, on Flickr


06.10.2014_00031.jpg by dancarln_uk, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi by Photocedric, on Flickr

from the past - tbilisi fountain by mbzzgeorgia, on Flickr

tbilisi by mbzzgeorgia, on Flickr

reflections by mbzzgeorgia, on Flickr

even more reflections by mbzzgeorgia, on Flickr

Stained glass windows in Tblisi by CharlesFred, on Flickr

from Bethlemi, Old Tbilisi by rost8668, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Tbilisi, Georgia by Taylor Mc, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by Taylor Mc, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

view to Tbilisi by urban methexis, on Flickr



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ashinbursa/16382327317/

Tbilisi, Georgia by Taylor Mc, on Flickr

Old town Tbilisi again by .Pete., on Flickr

view to Nariqala fortress by urban methexis, on Flickr

leafy square by urban methexis, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Roofs and domes, of Old Tbilisi by alexandrarutynov, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

The Bridge of Peace in Tbilisi at Sunset by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr


The Bridge of Peace in Tbilisi at Dusk by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr


The Bridge of Peace in Tbilisi at Night by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

2015-04-26 04-53-12 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-26 04-29-08 by jagermesh, on Flickr


2015-04-26 03-51-44 by jagermesh, on Flickr


2015-04-26 04-33-58 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-26 05-02-35 by jagermesh, on Flickr

2015-04-26 06-21-14 by jagermesh, on Flickr


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Love it so much, looks very cosily. 
Обожаю Грузию


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

DSC_2753 by Paul Jeannin, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

DSC_2717 by Paul Jeannin, on Flickr


----------



## MaxBen (May 14, 2015)




----------



## sunnywander (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful city.


----------



## MaxBen (May 14, 2015)

Kutaisi


----------



## MaxBen (May 14, 2015)




----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi by DingoShoes - life's a dream, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Boterra, on Flickr

Tbilisi by DingoShoes - life's a dream, on Flickr

IMG_138 by Norbert Pinter, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

tbilisi by giorgi gvilava, on Flickr

Rustaveli Avenue by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

David Agmashenebeli Avenue, Tbilisi, Georgia by David & Bonnie, on Flickr

Republic of Georgia: Tbilisi by Einsiedler [ einsiedler.me ], on Flickr

Georgia: Tbilisi by Einsiedler [ einsiedler.me ], on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi, Georgia by PCM TOUR, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by PCM TOUR, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by PCM TOUR, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by PCM TOUR, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by PCM TOUR, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

source


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

source


----------



## gwiATLeman (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow what a lovely city. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

source


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

source


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

source


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi city-DJI Phantom3 by Robbie gevorkov, on Flickr

Marjanishvili street by Robbie gevorkov, on Flickr

I ♥ Tbilisi by Robbie gevorkov, on Flickr

Old Tbilisi by Robbie gevorkov, on Flickr

Shardeni street Georgia by Robbie gevorkov, on Flickr


Tbilisi by datucha56, on Flickr

IMGP6390 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

IMGP4705 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

Tbilisi by datucha56, on Flickr

Tbilisi by datucha56, on Flickr

Le Blyn Creperie by Matty Lees, on Flickr

Cafe Leila by Matty Lees, on Flickr

do You sEe thE HELL worD on tHe wAll? by Dima Pursanov, on Flickr

Tbilisi Flea Market by Tamara Mirianashvili, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

gwiATLeman said:


> Wow what a lovely city. I wasn't expecting that.


Yes, I agree..kay::yes:kay::uh::shocked:kay:...very nice indeed.


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

101952-Tbilisi by naimreg2003, on Flickr

101924-Tbilisi-Cathedrale-de-Sionii by naimreg2003, on Flickr

101978-Tbilisi by naimreg2003, on Flickr

102049-Tbilisi-Tour-de-l-Horloge by naimreg2003, on Flickr

102077-Tbilisi-Theatre by naimreg2003, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

** by mariorei, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Atrakcije by ljubar, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

IMG_8393 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

IMGP6396 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

IMG_20160325_172201 by David sarkisov, on Flickr

3 by David sarkisov, on Flickr

10 by David sarkisov, on Flickr

5 by David sarkisov, on Flickr


20160126_133846 by David sarkisov, on Flickr

20160126_143510 by David sarkisov, on Flickr

Tbilisi old town by DingoShoes - life's a dream, on Flickr

Tbilisi old town by DingoShoes - life's a dream, on Flickr

IMG_7529 by David sarkisov, on Flickr

IMG_20160319_210400 by David sarkisov, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://dimitrimais.tumblr.com/


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

IMG_20160319_210522 by David sarkisov, on Flickr

5 by David sarkisov, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr

Europe square by Beniamin Netan, on Flickr


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

A lot of cool architecture in Tbilisi, Thumbs up!


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Very lovely city, nice architecture!


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi, Georgia by Niko Mdinaradze, on Flickr

Tbilisi , Narikala by Niko Mdinaradze, on Flickr

Tbilisi by datucha56, on Flickr

Tbilisi by datucha56, on Flickr

Marjanishvili by mashal.altamimi, on Flickr

Boulevard by mashal.altamimi, on Flickr

Republic of Georgia: Tbilisi by Einsiedler [ einsiedler.me ], on Flickr

Evening in Dzveli Tbilisi by whereisemil, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi moments by Nick Grapsy, on Flickr

P1450381-1 by Nick Grapsy, on Flickr


Tbilisi moments by Nick Grapsy, on Flickr

Tbilisi moments by Nick Grapsy, on Flickr

Tbilisi moments by Nick Grapsy, on Flickr

P1180781 by LizP360, on Flickr

Tbilisi moments by Nick Grapsy, on Flickr


Tbilisi moments by Nick Grapsy, on Flickr

P1450391-1 by Nick Grapsy, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeffrey Martin, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Day 116/265 - Marjanishvili square in Tbilisi by Reinis Fischer, on Flickr

Day 42/365 Tbilisi street photo by Reinis Fischer, on Flickr

Untitled by Jeffrey Martin, on Flickr

Republic of Georgia: Tbilisi by Einsiedler [ einsiedler.me ], on Flickr


თბილისი by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr

Untitled by lana bolkvadze, on Flickr


Untitled by lana bolkvadze, on Flickr

Art Store by lana bolkvadze, on Flickr
Tbilisi Opera and Ballet Theatre by lana bolkvadze, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

one of the most beautiful city in the world and the first one in Caucasus


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

had no idea Tbilisi was so beautiful. will have to visit soon.


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

DSC_0005 by lika Napishvili, on Flickr

DSCF5973 by Robert Vartanov, on Flickr

Leghvtakhevi / Old Tbilisi / The Bridge by fabrys, on Flickr

Tbilisi by ლევან ნიორაძე, on Flickr

Tbilisi at Night by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr

. by me-dea, on Flickr

little cafe in old town by lika Napishvili, on Flickr

black and white by lika Napishvili, on Flickr


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.boredpanda.com/night-tbilisi-from-the-33rd-floor/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Bloom, do you also post about other Georgian cities?


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

^^ I'd like to visit this unknown place one day.


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, fantastic photos. Tbilisi looks like a real hidden gem.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

What fantastic ultra modern architecture in Tbilisi !!!


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Panoramic view of Tblisi old town, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Night street view of Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Sunset over the Kura River, Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi Old Town, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi old town, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Books for sale, Tbilils, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Georgian National Opera and Ballet Theater of Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Sunset, Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Along the Mtkvari river, Tbilisi, Georgia by Kenneth Bäck, on Flickr

Didube Exhibiton by maykal, on Flickr

Tbilisi Dry Bridge by Hal Warren, on Flickr

_ARM5333.jpg
by Sark Derderian, on Flickr

Untitled by Fedor Dzis, on Flickr

Untitled
by Fedor Dzis, on Flickr

Ghost house by Fedor Dzis, on Flickr

Kaleidoscope by Fedor Dzis, on Flickr

Untitled
by Fedor Dzis, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

თბილისი / Tbilisi by Paata Vardanashvili, on Flickr

თბილისი / Tbilisi by Paata Vardanashvili, on Flickr

თბილისი / Tbilisi by Paata Vardanashvili, on Flickr

თბილისი / Tbilisi by Paata Vardanashvili, on Flickr

თბილისი / Tbilisi by Paata Vardanashvili, on Flickr


თბილისი / Tbilisi by Paata Vardanashvili, on Flickr

თბილისი / Tbilisi by Paata Vardanashvili, on Flickr

** by mariorei, on Flickr

Marjanishvili by mashal.altamimi, on Flickr

IMG_6370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Street Clock by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

Georgia, Tbilisi by Dmitry Lobachev, on Flickr

Тбилиси 82 by Sergey Aleksashenko, on Flickr

Georgia, Tbilisi by Dmitry Lobachev, on Flickr

Georgia, Tbilisi by Dmitry Lobachev, on Flickr

Quelle vie de chien! by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr

In the streets of Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilissi, le mont Mtatsminda au crépuscule by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

All cats of Tbilisi by Paulina Wierzgacz, on Flickr

_IGP8442-2 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

_IGP8437-2 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

DSCF4830-2 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

DSCF4813-2 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

_IGP9036-2 by 
demetrashvili george, on Flickr

_IGP9038-2
by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

DSCF6522 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

DSCF6517 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

IMGP6390 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

_IGP9690 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

030 Tbilisi Prospect Rustaveli 20161025.jpg by R Igor, on Flickr

Pushkin str. by Beniamin Netan, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Night City by Luka Jokhadze, on Flickr

Diღmis massive morning 6:00 by თორნიკე ქარქუსაშვილი, on Flickr

Night at Chronicle of Georgia-Tbilisi by dhammika meekotuwe, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

_DSC1479 Tbilisi Sea by Oleksandr Burlaka, on Flickr

brutalist - Tbilisi Railway station by hélène veilleux, on Flickr

DSC_0885937649 by Sandro Bibliotekari, on Flickr

DSC_0306 by Sandro Bibliotekari, on Flickr

Untitled by Xiao Yang, on Flickr

The Chronicle of Georgia by Marco Fieber, on Flickr

Tbilisi Sea View by Iako Jmukhadze, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/anastasia-ann55/album/1454621/view/1687508


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sunset at Tbilisi by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by phudd23, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Jo generously carrying my bag so I can take photos of the Belle Epoque facades *cough* by David & Joanna, on Flickr

11-DSC08802 by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

forward to mukhiani by თორნიკე ქარქუსაშვილი, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by phudd23, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by phudd23, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi_20171122_14h03m53s by Dmitry Barmin, on Flickr

Tbilisi_20171121_17h36m23s by Dmitry Barmin, on Flickr

Tbilisi by the last don, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by Nomadic Masons, on Flickr

AA020A 2 by Khatia Gelashvili, on Flickr

AA028A 2 by Khatia Gelashvili, on Flickr


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

2012-06 Tbilisi Agmashenebeli ave (34) by PlanetKorriban, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

2012-06 Tbilisi Agmashenebeli ave (24) by PlanetKorriban, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi by Katya Smolina, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

2012-06 Tbilisi Agmashenebeli ave (8) by PlanetKorriban, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

2012-06 Tbilisi Agmashenebeli ave (2) by PlanetKorriban, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

IMG_7202 by Shotiko Tsikurishvili, on Flickr

IMG_7183 by Shotiko Tsikurishvili, on Flickr

IMG_9706-3 by Shotiko Tsikurishvili, on Flickr

IMG_9692 by Shotiko Tsikurishvili, on Flickr

IMG_9730 by Shotiko Tsikurishvili, on Flickr

IMG_9706-3 by Shotiko Tsikurishvili, on Flickr

IMG_7162 by Shotiko Tsikurishvili, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi, Georgia by Travel Center UK, on Flickr

Fabrika Culture Centre in Tbilisi by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr


Tbilisi by David Kartvelishvili, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Polarich, on Flickr

Tbilisi by the last don, on Flickr

_SPN3406 by TC Yuen, on Flickr

_SPN3563 by TC Yuen, on Flickr

_SPN3539 by TC Yuen, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi, Georgia by Nomadic Masons, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by Nomadic Masons, on Flickr


Tbilisi, Georgia by Nomadic Masons, on Flickr

Tbilisi opera and ballet theatre by Thibaud Aronson, on Flickr

Night Tbilisi by Alexander Runov, on Flickr

Tbilisi morning by Alexander Runov, on Flickr

DSC_2871 by Leo D, on Flickr

DSC_2888 by Leo D, on Flickr

DSC_2740 by Leo D, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Bridge of Peace


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow... so pretty! :cheers:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

1.2-georgia-tbilisi-aghmashenebeli-1_filter by MyCaucasus Travel, on Flickr

Tbilisi canyon by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

Along the streets of the old Tbilisi by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

Tbilisi by the last don, on Flickr


----------



## tenderforever (Aug 18, 2011)

Very beautiful city.


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Old town in Tbilisi, Georgia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Old town in Tbilisi, Georgia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Old town in Tbilisi, Georgia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Old town in Tbilisi, Georgia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

_IGP0421 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

_IGP0420 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

_IGP0416 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr


_IGP0459 by demetrashvili george, on Flickr

Tbilisi by the last don, on Flickr

Old town in Tbilisi, Georgia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Streets of Tbilisi by ti_pau, on Flickr

Early morning in Tbilisi by Mike, on Flickr

Tbilisi by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

_W0A2043 by Evgeny Gorodetsky, on Flickr


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

tbilisi tv tower


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful to see this thread updated!! Thank you... :apple:


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tbilisi, but dont forget to post also their credits/sources  :cheers:


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

DSC01541 by Anastasija Grinuka, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi by Alexandru Velcea, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

IMG_7362.jpg by Thomas Hegge, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi, Tiflis, capital of the Republic of Georgia by Friedrich Polesny, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi_006 by Monika Sabina, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Dry Bridge Market, Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tbilisi by the last don, on Flickr

Tbilisi, canyon by the last don, on Flickr

Old buildings of Tbilisi, Georgia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Clock Tower of Rezo Gabriadze Theater by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Wine Gallery, Tbilisi by Gocha Nemsadze, on Flickr

52_DSC_0696_tbs by dedeuxche, on Flickr

Tbilisi / Тбилиси / 2017 by Alex ZZZ, on Flickr

1.2-georgia-tbilisi-old-town-4_filter by MyCaucasus Travel, on Flickr

Tbilisi view... by exlpore_ with_george, on Flickr


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

empty tbilisi street during quarantine


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Tbilisi quarantine


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

corona days((


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **grijsz Hans*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **grijsz Hans* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **grijsz Hans* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **grijsz Hans* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **grijsz Hans* ​


----------

